#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Als niet-moslim naar Mekka?

## Litman

Zou, dat kunnen of niet. Ik zou graag Mekka en Medina een keer bezoeken, net zoals moslims vrij zijn om Vaticaanstad te bezoeken. Indien jullie tips hebben of zelf wel eens in Mekka zijn geweest hoor ik het graag!

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door Litman_ 
> *Zou, dat kunnen of niet. Ik zou graag Mekka en Medina een keer bezoeken, net zoals moslims vrij zijn om Vaticaanstad te bezoeken. Indien jullie tips hebben of zelf wel eens in Mekka zijn geweest hoor ik het graag!
> 
> Alvast bedankt.*



Voor niet-moslim is het verboden, omdat wij te onrein zijn om op heilige grond te lopen..!!

Net zoals vroeger in Amerika de Niggers/Spleetogen overal tegen bordjes aanliepen zo viert racisme nog hoogtij in Mekka..!!!

Zo zijn Kafir/ Haram nu de typerend racistische woorden..!!

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

Dit is geen racisme.

Als jij getrouwd bent dan ben je de enige die recht heeft om met je vrouw te slapen. De rest van de mannen mag dat (normaal gesproken) niet. Jij hebt die recht doordat je met je vrouw getrouwt bent.

Zo mag je Mekka en Medina alleen betreden als je moslim bent.

Mij tip: Wordt moslim.

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Litman_ 
> *Zou, dat kunnen of niet. Ik zou graag Mekka en Medina een keer bezoeken, net zoals moslims vrij zijn om Vaticaanstad te bezoeken. Indien jullie tips hebben of zelf wel eens in Mekka zijn geweest hoor ik het graag!
> 
> Alvast bedankt.*


Zeg dat je in een bekeringsproces zit. Ik denk dat ze je met open armen ontvangen. Weer een zieltje gewonnen.

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

Dan kom je er ook niet in. Je moet echt een moslim zijn.

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door KIbnAlWaleed_ 
> *Dit is geen racisme.
> 
> Als jij getrouwd bent dan ben je de enige die recht heeft om met je vrouw te slapen. De rest van de mannen mag dat (normaal gesproken) niet. Jij hebt die recht doordat je met je vrouw getrouwt bent.
> 
> Zo mag je Mekka en Medina alleen betreden als je moslim bent.
> 
> Mij tip: Wordt moslim.*



Wat een prachtige vergelijking.... NOT..!!!

Het is gewoon racisme...!!


Bedankt voor je tip.. ik hang hem op in de wc..!!

----------


## Gedachte

Waarom mogen KFR moslims dus de 74 secten daar wel komen..???

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door Gedachte_ 
> *Waarom mogen KFR moslims dus de 74 secten daar wel komen..???*



O laat maar..!!

Ik weet het al..!!!

Omdat ze na de steen gekust te hebben vergeven worden van hun dwalingen..toch???

----------


## Litman

Weet iemand hoe men controleert of je moslim bent of niet?

----------


## Simon

Er was overigens onlangs een documentaire over op National Geographic. Op latere leeftijd bekeerde westerlingen gingen op Hadj (bedevaart) naar Mekka. Het was best indrukwekkend en interessant die pelgrimage op film te zien omdat je er anders als westerling moeilijk kennis mee kan maken. 

Simon

----------


## jaspertje

> _Geplaatst door Litman_ 
> *Weet iemand hoe men controleert of je moslim bent of niet?*


Ik ben naar Tunesie geweest en als je daar de Moskee echt binnen wilde, konden ze je vragen naar een gebed (ik weet niet welke) die iedere moslim moet kennen...

----------


## Litman

Ja, lijkt mij ook erg interessant om eens te zien, maar ik vraag mij af hoe men kan controleren of je moslim bent of niet. Wordt er bij het verstrekken van het visum, om een bewijs van je moskee gevraagd o.i.d.?

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Litman_ 
> *Ja, lijkt mij ook erg interessant om eens te zien, maar ik vraag mij af hoe men kan controleren of je moslim bent of niet. Wordt er bij het verstrekken van het visum, om een bewijs van je moskee gevraagd o.i.d.?*


Ik zou het niet weten. Maar ik zou niet gaan liegen om toch tussen de moslims te kunnen lopen aldaar. En als je weet dat het niet de bedoeling is dan denk ik dat je dat hebt te accepteren (hetgeen iets anders is dan waarderen).

Simon

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Ik zou het niet weten. Maar ik zou niet gaan liegen om toch tussen de moslims te kunnen lopen aldaar. En als je weet dat het niet de bedoeling is dan denk ik dat je dat hebt te accepteren (hetgeen iets anders is dan waarderen).
> 
> Simon*



Je slaat de spijker op de kop...!!!

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door Litman_ 
> *Ja, lijkt mij ook erg interessant om eens te zien, maar ik vraag mij af hoe men kan controleren of je moslim bent of niet. Wordt er bij het verstrekken van het visum, om een bewijs van je moskee gevraagd o.i.d.?*



Nee joh, hier doen westerlingen niet aan, wel wat je geboorteplaats is.

Maar ben benieuwd of ze het ooit wel gaan doen en dan ook gelijk te vermelden van welke secte je bent, zodat alleen soenieten Mekka mogen betreden...!!!

----------


## G-zus

Mag een niet-moslim wel een getuigenis of bekentenis afleggen tegen een moslim in Mekka? Of is daar toch wel sprake van een vorm van apartheid?

----------


## Gedachte

Ik vraag mij af hoe moslims het zouden vinden als de Arena ook een bedevaartsoord wordt en heel aangrenzend Europa verboden terrein wordt voor niet-Christenen..!!!


Immers...!!


Dit is geen racisme.

Als jij getrouwd bent dan ben je de enige die recht heeft om met je vrouw te slapen. De rest van de mannen mag dat (normaal gesproken) niet. Jij hebt die recht doordat je met je vrouw getrouwt bent.

Zo mag je de Arena en aangrenzend Europa alleen betreden als je christen bent.


Hebben jullie dan ook een leuke tip...???

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Gedachte_ 
> *Waarom mogen KFR moslims dus de 74 secten daar wel komen..???*


Wat bedoel je ? Wie zegt dat de 72 andere sekten dan de geredde groep Kufar zijn ?

Ten tweede zie ik het probleem niet. Deze steden zijn alleen voor moslims. Dat is al meer dan 1400 jaar zo.

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Wat bedoel je ? Wie zegt dat de 72 andere sekten dan de geredde groep Kufar zijn ?
> 
> Ten tweede zie ik het probleem niet. Deze steden zijn alleen voor moslims. Dat is al meer dan 1400 jaar zo.*



Zo moeten Christenen ook doen..!!!
Mijn mening..!!!

Als moslims of welk religie dan ook nog steeds zo denkt..!!

Dan moeten alle rechten hier ook ontnomen worden voor zulke denkenden..!!

Lees maar eens goed na je koran en wat Allah (swt) gezegd heeft over Zijn huizen...!!!

----------


## mozes

o gut o gut.................

Mekka en Medina is ALLEEN voor moslims, wat heb je als christen daar te zoeken ???........als daar toeristen gaan komen word het daar een WARBOEL....en verpesten ze daar alles, en vervuilen ze daar alles, en gaan ze zich respectloos gedragen.....

als mensen zo benieuwd zijn dan gaan ze zich maar verdiepen in de Islam op een andere manier.....

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door mozes_ 
> *o gut o gut.................
> 
> Mekka en Medina is ALLEEN voor moslims, wat heb je als christen daar te zoeken ???........als daar toeristen gaan komen word het daar een WARBOEL....en verpesten ze daar alles, en vervuilen ze daar alles, en gaan ze zich respectloos gedragen.....
> 
> als mensen zo benieuwd zijn dan gaan ze zich maar verdiepen in de Islam op een andere manier.....*



O gutte gut ..!!




> als daar toeristen gaan komen word het daar een WARBOEL....en verpesten ze daar alles, en vervuilen ze daar alles, en gaan ze zich respectloos gedragen.....



Je hebt helemaal gelijk..!!
En wanneer gaan al die toeristen hier eindelijk eens weg..!!!

----------


## mozes

toeristen 

1 : komen vrijwillig (jullie hebben de immigranten hier naar toe gehaald om het Vuile werk te doen)
2: slapen in Hotels. niet in TENTEN.
3: KUNNEN terug naar huis keren omdat ze een HUIS hebben
4: komen niet uit landen die tientallen jaren uit gebuit zijn door Kolonalisatie


en volgens mij bespeur ik hier een beetje racisme bij jou, heb je een haat tegen allochtonen ?????

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door mozes_ 
> *toeristen 
> 
> 1 : komen vrijwillig (jullie hebben de immigranten hier naar toe gehaald om het Vuile werk te doen)
> 2: slapen in Hotels. niet in TENTEN.
> 3: KUNNEN terug naar huis keren omdat ze een HUIS hebben
> 4: komen niet uit landen die tientallen jaren uit gebuit zijn door Kolonalisatie
> 
> 
> en volgens mij bespeur ik hier een beetje racisme bij jou, heb je een haat tegen allochtonen ?????*






> 1 : komen vrijwillig (jullie hebben de immigranten hier naar toe gehaald om het Vuile werk te doen)


Ja dus,,, wat belangrijker is, is dat ze vrijwillig hier blijven en niet ergens vastgeketend zitten..!!!




> 2: slapen in Hotels. niet in TENTEN.


Welkom in Europa beste toerist...  :jeweetog:  !!!
En laat de handoeken en zeep achter gaarne..!!




> 3: KUNNEN terug naar huis keren omdat ze een HUIS hebben


Ach zeur niet zat 1ste generatie Marokkanen met een tweede Huis in Marokko, waar de fiscus achteraan zit..!!




> 4: komen niet uit landen die tientallen jaren uit gebuit zijn door Kolonalisatie


Kolonisatie >>> een moslimbenaming die je vergeet te vermelden JIHAD..!!!




> en volgens mij bespeur ik hier een beetje racisme bij jou, heb je een haat tegen allochtonen


Waarom moet ik mezelf haten..???  :haha:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Gedachte_ 
> *O gutte gut ..!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je hebt helemaal gelijk..!!
> En wanneer gaan al die toeristen hier eindelijk eens weg..!!!*


Verschil in wetgeving ga klagen bij Balkenende....

Mij zou je niet horen als men Vaticaanstad al1 toegangkelijk zou maken voor Katholieken....

Maar ja....Het zit je erg dwars blijkbaar.

----------


## Zaid

He Gedachte, wat zou jou ervan weerhouden dat zelf te onderzoeken. Ga gerust naar Mekka of Madina, en doe alsof je een moslim bent. Leer wat versen uit de koran en wat termen en ga je gang. Als je erin komt, dan ben je de beste, maar waarschijnlijk is het jou de moeite niet waard, dan zal je maar genoegen nemen met wat je nu weet. 

Waag het, joh, nooit geschoten is altijd mis, en wat verlies je daarmee? als je binnenkomt dan heb je de titel gewonnen, en als je erniet in komt, dan is dat voor jou een antwoord op je vraag, en wellicht onderneem je andere stappen om toch naar binnen te gaan (door bijvoorbeeld een echte moslim te zijn) ik zou je zeggen, neem die moeite, het is het echt waard, en zeker als je daardoor een moslim wordt. Je hebt geen flauw idee wat voor wereld er voor je open gaat. Oh en niet de wereld die door sommige ontwetenden beschrijven, als dat zo was dan zou ik uit het boodje stappen, redelijkerwijs gezien...

he, wel doen he.. anders mis je iets waar je spijt van kunt krijgen...

----------


## Zaid

> _Geplaatst door Litman_ 
> *Zou, dat kunnen of niet. Ik zou graag Mekka en Medina een keer bezoeken, net zoals moslims vrij zijn om Vaticaanstad te bezoeken. Indien jullie tips hebben of zelf wel eens in Mekka zijn geweest hoor ik het graag!
> 
> Alvast bedankt.*


He maar Litman? het is wel erg bijzonder om Mekka en Medina t bezoeken. Wat is dat bijzondere voor jou? het lijkt mij ook wel leuk eens, naast de verplichting zelf, daar naartoe te reizen en de afstand tussen beide steden met een auto af te leggen. Er is daar flink wat geschiedenis geschreven.

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door Zaid_ 
> *He Gedachte, wat zou jou ervan weerhouden dat zelf te onderzoeken. Ga gerust naar Mekka of Madina, en doe alsof je een moslim bent. Leer wat versen uit de koran en wat termen en ga je gang. Als je erin komt, dan ben je de beste, maar waarschijnlijk is het jou de moeite niet waard, dan zal je maar genoegen nemen met wat je nu weet. 
> 
> Waag het, joh, nooit geschoten is altijd mis, en wat verlies je daarmee? als je binnenkomt dan heb je de titel gewonnen, en als je erniet in komt, dan is dat voor jou een antwoord op je vraag, en wellicht onderneem je andere stappen om toch naar binnen te gaan (door bijvoorbeeld een echte moslim te zijn) ik zou je zeggen, neem die moeite, het is het echt waard, en zeker als je daardoor een moslim wordt. Je hebt geen flauw idee wat voor wereld er voor je open gaat. Oh en niet de wereld die door sommige ontwetenden beschrijven, als dat zo was dan zou ik uit het boodje stappen, redelijkerwijs gezien...
> 
> he, wel doen he.. anders mis je iets waar je spijt van kunt krijgen...*


Beste Zaid,

Gelukkig is de wereld heel groot..!!
En genoeg plekken om naar toe te gaan..!!

Genoeg plekken waar mensen niet om hun geloof worden gediscrimineerd..!!

Waar ik wel welkom ben en mijn identiteit kan behouden, zonder dat ik een bekeringspreek hoef aan te horen..!!!

Selaam..!!

----------


## vegigosu

Hey maar als je dus een echte moslim bent, ik neem aan dat dat word beoordeeld door een imam of jezelf (Een faalbaar mens dus), dan stel ik voor dat de shoarmaboer hier ook een echt moslim is. Immers kan je dat als simpel mens stellen en mag hij ook naar grond die door mensen zelf heilig is verklaard! In het geval dat Allah stelt dat de grond heilig is, vind ik het zielig voor de moslims dat grond wat niet eens kan denken of gevoel heeft meer betekent dan zijn kroon op al zijn creaties...

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door vegigosu_ 
> *Hey maar als je dus een echte moslim bent, ik neem aan dat dat word beoordeeld door een imam of jezelf (Een faalbaar mens dus), dan stel ik voor dat de shoarmaboer hier ook een echt moslim is. Immers kan je dat als simpel mens stellen en mag hij ook naar grond die door mensen zelf heilig is verklaard! In het geval dat Allah stelt dat de grond heilig is, vind ik het zielig voor de moslims dat grond wat niet eens kan denken of gevoel heeft meer betekent dan zijn kroon op al zijn creaties...*



Grond ............!!!!,,,, weer een andere topic waardig..!!!

Democratie>>>>> Eigen Huizen, Eigen grond..!!!

----------


## vegigosu

Make that topic, holy ground! We decide who can go and who cannot!

----------


## Zaid

Ik heb geen flauw idee hoe ze dat daar doen, misschien is de techniek daar toch wat verder dan wat we denken, een soort van een "niet-moslim" detector of een speurhond.... Maar waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan? gewoon even voor een week of twee moslim zijn, en daarna als het je niet bevalt stap je eruit (lijkt me sterk maar je weet nooit).

Zelf op onderzoek uitgaan dan heb je 100% zekerheid, een beter alternatief bestaat niet.

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door Zaid_ 
> *Ik heb geen flauw idee hoe ze dat daar doen, misschien is de techniek daar toch wat verder dan wat we denken, een soort van een "niet-moslim" detector of een speurhond.... Maar waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan? gewoon even voor een week of twee moslim zijn, en daarna als het je niet bevalt stap je eruit (lijkt me sterk maar je weet nooit).
> 
> Zelf op onderzoek uitgaan dan heb je 100% zekerheid, een beter alternatief bestaat niet.*



Voor die twee weken moslim..nee dank u..!!!

Dan hou ik een verminking en trauma over voor de rest van mijn leven.!

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

Normaal gesproken kijken ze of je een islamitische naam hebt. Maar het is inderdaad niet 100% te controleren.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door KIbnAlWaleed_ 
> *Normaal gesproken kijken ze of je een islamitische naam hebt. Maar het is inderdaad niet 100% te controleren.*


Of je kunt taskia vragen van een imam of personen.

Wa salam

P.s zie je de discussie veranderen, van klagen om niet te mogen naar niet willen.....

Jammer...

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

Zo gaat het altijd met deze figuren. Het kost ze altijd minstens drie pagina's discussie om te realiseren dat wast ze zeiden eigenlijk onzin was en dan gaan ze gewoon de toeristische route nemen en afdwalen van het onderwerp.

Ach ja, wat doe je ertegen. 'T is maar dat Allah ons heeft bevolen om vriendelijk en geduldig te debatteren met de Mensen van het Boek.

----------


## Zaid

En zo leidt Allah wie HIJ wil en doet dwalen wie HIJ wil...

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Of je kunt taskia vragen van een imam of personen.
> 
> Wa salam
> 
> P.s zie je de discussie veranderen, van klagen om niet te mogen naar niet willen.....
> 
> Jammer...*



Dit is niet klagen..!!

Maar de waarheid..!!

Zolang niet-moslims niet welkom zijn houd het gewoon op !!!

Maar de stelling staat genoteerd het is Racisme...!!!

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door Zaid_ 
> *En zo leidt Allah wie HIJ wil en doet dwalen wie HIJ wil...*


Juist klopt, misschien moet je naar andere ayat's op zoek gaan..!!

Waar zelfs in synagogen, tempels en kerken Allah(swt) Zijn Naam wordt gesproken...!!

Ik vraag mij dan af Wiens Namen Ze bedoelden.

----------


## Litman

> _Geplaatst door KIbnAlWaleed_ 
> *Zo gaat het altijd met deze figuren. Het kost ze altijd minstens drie pagina's discussie om te realiseren dat wast ze zeiden eigenlijk onzin was en dan gaan ze gewoon de toeristische route nemen en afdwalen van het onderwerp.
> 
> Ach ja, wat doe je ertegen. 'T is maar dat Allah ons heeft bevolen om vriendelijk en geduldig te debatteren met de Mensen van het Boek.*



Hoho, k stelde de vraag, en k ben nog altijd genteresseerd in een reis naar Mekka!
Wat is "taskia vragen" trouwens?

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Litman_ 
> *Hoho, k stelde de vraag, en k ben nog altijd genteresseerd in een reis naar Mekka!
> Wat is "taskia vragen" trouwens?*


Referentie. M.a.w de imaam stuurt een brief van de moskee met stempel naar de Ambassade etc.

Lees dit aub:

http://www.al-islaam.com/al-islaam/a...ikmoslim/1.htm

Ciao

----------


## nevermind

zucht... 

zo'n lege discussie heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt. Zaid, volg mijn raad op en meng je niet in gesprekken met ongelovigen als het op de islam aankomt. Het is duidelijk dat sommigen met oogkleppen rondlopen en en zo te zien brengen je woorden alleen negatieve reacties en beledigingen over de islam teweeg. 
Je staat duidelijk op een andere golflengte dan die andere daar, gedachte. Dus mijn raad, richt je tijd en energie naar mensen die het ook waard zijn, die open staan en niet voortdurend zitten te wachten op een woordje van jou om weer toe te happen en in het belachelijke te trekken. Je hebt een goede bedoeling, maar niet iedereen is zo. 

groetjes en veel kennis toegewenst.

NEVERMIND

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door nevermind_ 
> *zucht... 
> 
> zo'n lege discussie heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt. Zaid, volg mijn raad op en meng je niet in gesprekken met ongelovigen als het op de islam aankomt. Het is duidelijk dat sommigen met oogkleppen rondlopen en en zo te zien brengen je woorden alleen negatieve reacties en beledigingen over de islam teweeg. 
> Je staat duidelijk op een andere golflengte dan die andere daar, gedachte. Dus mijn raad, richt je tijd en energie naar mensen die het ook waard zijn, die open staan en niet voortdurend zitten te wachten op een woordje van jou om weer toe te happen en in het belachelijke te trekken. Je hebt een goede bedoeling, maar niet iedereen is zo. 
> 
> groetjes en veel kennis toegewenst.
> 
> NEVERMIND*



Weet je wat het met Gedachte is..???

Hij ruikt jullie nep goedwillendheid van afstand..!!!

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

Gedachte moet een bad nemen of deo op doen.

----------


## G-zus

Met alle respect hoor mensen, maar dit is toch wel degelijk een soort van apartheid, is het niet scheiden op huidskleur dan is het wel op religie. Als iemand een stad of land niet binnen mag omdat hij/zij de verkeerde religie aanhangt dan is dat pure discriminatie. 

Al dat schijnheilige gepraat over de intollerantie van Frankrijk mbt. de hoofddoek, of de intollerantie van de Nederlander als het gaat om bijv. islamitische scholen, is in mijn ogen puur hypocriet wanneer iemand een staat steunt welke een vorm van apartheid laat gelden. 

Wanneer iemand een theorie aanhangt die onderscheid maakt op ras, geloof, of nationaliteit, en n groep een bevoorrechte positie geeft boven de andere groep door bijvoorbeeld iemand van de ne groep geen mogelijkheid te geven om een getuigenis af te leggen tegen iemand van de andere groep, dan hangt deze een theorie aan welke zeker discriminerend is, en heeft is de mening van dit persoon zo goed als verwaarloosbaar als het gaat over humaniteit en rechtvaardigheid.

En dit is wat de islam doet..

Het zou van de gekke zijn als in ons kleine kikkerlandje bijvoorbeeld alleen Nederlanders of alleen christenen een getuigenis af mogen leggen tegen elkaar, en dat een moslim nooit een getuigenis af zou mogen leggen tegen een Nederlander of christen. 





______________
http://debate.org.uk/topics/history/debate/part1.htm

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

Ten eerste fijn dat je het als een voorrecht ziet om Mekka te mogen betreden.

Ten tweede, ik mocht pas naar de universiteit toen ik mijn gymnasium diploma had. Betekent dit dat de universiteit discrimineert ten opzichte van mensen die geen gymnasium/atheneum diploma hebben?

Ten derde, in het christendom mag je pas naar de hemel als je jezus accepteert dat hij gestorven is voor jou. Betekent dit dat jezus/god/geest niet-christenen discrimineert ten opzichte van niet-christenen?

Ten vierde, om de nederlandse nationaliteit te kunnen krijgen moet je onder andere nederlands leren. Betekent dit dat de 6 miljard mensen die geen nederlands kennen gediscrimineerd worden door Nederland?

Ten vijfde, als jij getrouwd bent met een vrouw heb je bepaalde voorrechten bij die vrouw. Betekent dit dat je vrouw 6 miljard mensen discrimineert?

.....

Ten honderste, het antwoord op alle vragen is nee.

Denk een beetje na voordat je simplistische opmerkingen gaat plaatsen.

----------


## Canaris

waarom dan zeiken op de Joden die alle Joden op de wereld het voorrecht geven burger van Israel te kunnnen worden

(Is een polemisch grapje. je hoeft er niet op in te gaan)

----------


## mozes

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *waarom dan zeiken op de Joden die alle Joden op de wereld het voorrecht geven burger van Israel te kunnnen worden
> 
> (Is een polemisch grapje. je hoeft er niet op in te gaan)*


er is een groot essentieel verschil beste Canaris, Mekka is niet* bezet* , maar is zonder geweld  *TERUG* in genomen, en ook in Mekka wordt niemand onderdrukt, en daar heerst vrede...

Israel daarentegen is in 1 dag Israel geworden, ongeacht of daar al bevolkingsgroepen leefden, is het niet een beetje raar dat er door een EUROPEES land een Natie wordt gecreerd MIDDEN in kern van het MIDDEN OOSTEN, MIDDEN in de ISLAMITISCHE wereld, dit is natuurlijk heel erg vreemd, hetzelfde als er in eens in midden europa een islamitsche staat wordt gesticht, dit is niet eerlijk, en vraagt in beide gevallen om problemen...

----------


## Canaris

ik wil er geen nieuws threath van maken , maar het ging erom dat het volgens Kibn wel veroorloofd is op basis van geloof verschillende behandelingen ten deel laten komen.

ie. Niet Moslim , niet welkom in Mekka

dat staat een beetje haaks op de , juist uit de islamitische wereld komende , aanschuldiging "Israel is een apartheidsstaat".

Dat zijn dus duidelijke 2 maten , ofwel dubbel moraal die men weer zo graag de USA voorwerpt.

Maar goed, 

Parleren we weer over de Islam, Trinity of Judas aan het kruis. .

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

:knife_head:  


"ik wil er geen nieuws threath van maken , maar het ging erom dat het volgens Kibn wel veroorloofd is op basis van geloof verschillende behandelingen ten deel laten komen"

Waar slaat dit in godsnaam op. Heeft er toch helemaal niets mee te maken. Wie zegt dat wij israelier willen worden. Israel in z'n geheel is een illegale staat. Dit heeft toch niets te maken met het niet naar Mekka mogen gaan als je geen moslim bent? Wij zeuren op de joden omdat ze onze land hebben gejat. Niet omdat wij israel binnen willen komen.


Ik dacht toch echt dat je iets intelligenter was.

----------


## Victory

Laatst kreeg er nog een engelse bijna de doodstraf geloof ik..... maar ze gaven hem 100 zweepslagen ofzo......  :giechel: 

 :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:  

Anyway, het is voor een kaffir verboden, op alle wegen naar mekka toe staat er "Only for muslims" en er worden op meerdere plekken gecontroleerd....


 :giechel:

----------


## Gedachte

> Voor niet-moslim is het verboden, omdat wij te onrein zijn om op heilige grond te lopen..!!
> 
> Net zoals vroeger in Amerika de Niggers/Spleetogen overal tegen bordjes aanliepen zo viert racisme nog hoogtij in Mekka..!!!
> 
> Zo zijn Kafir/ Haram nu de typerend racistische woorden..!!

----------


## Gedachte

Aangezien er toch zat niet-moslims komen, zoals het altijd al is geweest.

Kunnen ze net zo goed alle bordjes weghalen.

Maar ben je ergens bang voor of zo,

dan laat je voorhuid wegsnijden, dan maak je nog atijd kans,

als ze je bij je kladden grijpen..!!


 :ole:   :gniffel:

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

"Aangezien er toch zat niet-moslims komen, zoals het altijd al is geweest.
Kunnen ze net zo goed alle bordjes weghalen.
Maar ben je ergens bang voor of zo,
dan laat je voorhuid wegsnijden, dan maak je nog atijd kans,
als ze je bij je kladden grijpen..!!"

Dat is helaas voor jou niet waar. Mekka en Medina zijn centra van de Islam en aanbidding tot Allah. Een niet moslim zou daar zo door de mand vallen. Een vergelijking: Amerika en Zuid-Korea kunnen geen spionnen sturen naar Noord-Korea omdat in Noord-Korea er een bepaalde ritme heerst dat een buitenstaander zo door de mand zou vallen.

Over welke bordjes heb je het? Er staan helemaal geen bordjes. Het enige wat er staat zijn bouwwerken die aangeven wanneer je je de ihram moet aantrekken bij Hadj.

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door mozes_ 
> *er is een groot essentieel verschil beste Canaris, Mekka is niet bezet , maar is zonder geweld  TERUG in genomen, en ook in Mekka wordt niemand onderdrukt, en daar heerst vrede...
> 
> Israel daarentegen is in 1 dag Israel geworden, ongeacht of daar al bevolkingsgroepen leefden, is het niet een beetje raar dat er door een EUROPEES land een Natie wordt gecreerd MIDDEN in kern van het MIDDEN OOSTEN, MIDDEN in de ISLAMITISCHE wereld, dit is natuurlijk heel erg vreemd, hetzelfde als er in eens in midden europa een islamitsche staat wordt gesticht, dit is niet eerlijk, en vraagt in beide gevallen om problemen...*






> en daar heerst vrede...



En dit gebeurd allemaal door satan en zijn holbuddies..!!

Nee, nee , nee niet door de Heer der Wereld, Hij die regen doet nederdalen om dood land tot leven te wekken..!!





> Doden door overstromingen in Mekka 
> 
> Gepubliceerd op dinsdag 11 november 2003 
> 
> RIYAD (ANP) - Overstromingen als gevolg van hevige regenval hebben maandag in de heilige islamitische stad Mekka het leven gekost aan zeven mensen. Zeker 48 mensen raakten gewond en nog een persoon wordt vermist, aldus het Saudische dagblad al-Jazeera dinsdag. 
> 
> Hoewel Saudi-Arabi een van de droogste landen van de wereld is, zijn zware regenbuien heel gewoon in de bergachtige regio langs de westkust.


Ook zijn er bloedige hetzes onderling tussen de gemeenschappen geweest..!!

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door KIbnAlWaleed_ 
> *"Aangezien er toch zat niet-moslims komen, zoals het altijd al is geweest.
> Kunnen ze net zo goed alle bordjes weghalen.
> Maar ben je ergens bang voor of zo,
> dan laat je voorhuid wegsnijden, dan maak je nog atijd kans,
> als ze je bij je kladden grijpen..!!"
> 
> Dat is helaas voor jou niet waar. Mekka en Medina zijn centra van de Islam en aanbidding tot Allah. Een niet moslim zou daar zo door de mand vallen. Een vergelijking: Amerika en Zuid-Korea kunnen geen spionnen sturen naar Noord-Korea omdat in Noord-Korea er een bepaalde ritme heerst dat een buitenstaander zo door de mand zou vallen.
> 
> Over welke bordjes heb je het? Er staan helemaal geen bordjes. Het enige wat er staat zijn bouwwerken die aangeven wanneer je je de ihram moet aantrekken bij Hadj.*






> Dat is helaas voor jou niet waar. Mekka en Medina zijn centra van de Islam en aanbidding tot Allah. Een niet moslim zou daar zo door de mand vallen. Een vergelijking: Amerika en Zuid-Korea kunnen geen spionnen sturen naar Noord-Korea omdat in Noord-Korea er een bepaalde ritme heerst dat een buitenstaander zo door de mand zou vallen.


O jaaaa, je hebt helemaal gelijk, sorry dat mij dit was ontschoten..!!

Bedevaartsoord Mekka beter beveiligd 

Gepubliceerd op maandag 10 november 2003 




> RIYAD (ANP) - Zeker 5000 militairen en politieagenten worden als versterking gestuurd naar de Saudische bedevaartsplaatsen Mekka en Medina. Dit hebben de autoriteiten in Riyad maandag bekendgemaakt. 
> 
> Hoeveel mensen er dan in totaal waken over de veiligheid in de streek waar naar schatting 2,5 miljoen pelgrims verblijven, is niet gemeld. 
> 
> De maatregel is kennelijk geen direct gevolg van de bloedige bomaanslag zaterdag in de hoofdstad Riyad, maar ,,van de ontmanteling van terroristische cel die een aanslag beraamde in Mekka'', aldus een anonieme veiligheidsofficier.





> Over welke bordjes heb je het? Er staan helemaal geen bordjes. Het enige wat er staat zijn bouwwerken die aangeven wanneer je je de ihram moet aantrekken bij Hadj.


e borden die jullie voor je kop hebben, die duss..!!  :handbang:

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

"O jaaaa, je hebt helemaal gelijk, sorry dat mij dit was ontschoten..!!

Bedevaartsoord Mekka beter beveiligd "

Dat zei ik niet. Ik zei dat een niet-moslim door de mand zou vallen omdat hij zicht opzienbaar anders zou gedragen dan de moslims aanwezig daar. Dit heeft niets met veiligheid te maken aangezien de politie geen niet-moslims eruit kan pikken omdat er moslims zijn in alle rassen.

"e borden die jullie voor je kop hebben, die duss..!! "

Wederom een discussie verloren door Gedachte.

----------


## Gedachte

> _Geplaatst door KIbnAlWaleed_ 
> *"O jaaaa, je hebt helemaal gelijk, sorry dat mij dit was ontschoten..!!
> 
> Bedevaartsoord Mekka beter beveiligd "
> 
> Dat zei ik niet. Ik zei dat een niet-moslim door de mand zou vallen omdat hij zicht opzienbaar anders zou gedragen dan de moslims aanwezig daar. Dit heeft niets met veiligheid te maken aangezien de politie geen niet-moslims eruit kan pikken omdat er moslims zijn in alle rassen.
> 
> "e borden die jullie voor je kop hebben, die duss..!! "
> 
> Wederom een discussie verloren door Gedachte.*


Politie kan geen niet moslims eruit pikken ..???  :haha:  .

Oke het zou kunnen..!!! dan ligt het aan het volgende...>>>

Een zandkorrel in de woestijn roept tegen een andere zandkorrel..!!
Hee kardes. ik heb het gevoel dat we bespied worden..!! :haha:  
Ik snap het helemaal dat het moeilijk is om terroristen te herkennen, immers ze lijken...  :melig2:  

Hoe kan je nou zeggen dat een niet-moslim daar niet kan komen??

Er lopen een paar miljoen mensen rond en wat je al zegt van diverse volkeren, die het te druk hebben om hun zonden weg te wassen..!!

Een weekje de koran lezen en wat je tijdens de Hadj moet doen en volg gewoon de meute..!!

Niks aan de hand..!!!




> Wederom een discussie verloren door Gedachte


Met die kennis discussieer ik met moslims, want tegen jullie hoogmoed kan je niet opboksen, vandaar dat ik het wederom als een overwinning zie.

Selaam

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Gedachte_ 
> *Politie kan geen niet moslims eruit pikken ..???  .
> 
> Oke het zou kunnen..!!! dan ligt het aan het volgende...>>>
> 
> Een zandkorrel in de woestijn roept tegen een andere zandkorrel..!!
> Hee kardes. ik heb het gevoel dat we bespied worden..!! 
> Ik snap het helemaal dat het moeilijk is om terroristen te herkennen, immers ze lijken...  
> 
> ...



 :grote grijns:  Zeg effe wanneer je wilt gaan dan zal ik er een stokje voor steken....

 :bril:

----------


## Ansari

_question:

Why are non-Muslims not allowed in the holy cities of Makkah and Madinah?

Answer:

It is true that non-Muslims are not allowed in the holy cities of Makkah and Madinah, by law. The following points will serve to elucidate the possible reasoning behind such a restriction.


1. All citizens are not permitted in the cantonment area
I am a citizen of India. Yet, I am not permitted to enter certain restricted areas like the cantonment. In every country there are certain areas where a common citizen of that country cannot enter. Only a citizen who is enrolled in the military or those who are connected with the defence of the country are allowed in the cantonment area. Similarly Islam is a Universal Religion for the entire world and for all human beings. The cantonment areas of Islam are the two holy cites of Makkah and Madinah. Here only those who believe in Islam and are involved in the defence of Islam i.e. the Muslims are allowed.

It would be illogical for a common citizen to object against the restriction on entering a cantonment area. Similarly it is not appropriate for non-Muslims to object against the restriction on non-Muslims against entering Makkah and Madinah.


2. Visa to enter Makkah and Madinah

- Whenever a person travels to a foreign country he has to first apply for a visa i.e. the permission to enter that country. Every country has its own rules, regulations and requirements for issuing a visa. Unless their critera are satisfied they will not issue a visa. 

- One of the countries which is very strict in issuing a visa is the United States of America, especially when issuing visas to citizens of the third world. They have several conditions and requirements to be fulfilled before they issue a visa.

- When I visited Singapore, it was mentioned on their immigration form - death to drug traffickers. If I want to visit Singapore I have to abide by the rules. I cannot say that death penalty is a barbaric punishment. Only if I agree with their requirements and conditions will I be permitted to enter the country.

- The Visa  The primary condition required for any human being to enter Makkah or Madina is to say with his lips, La ila ha illallah Muhammed ur Rasulullah meaning that there is no God but Allah and Muhammed (pbuh) is His Messenger._

http://www.irf.net/irf/dtp/dawah_tech/mcqnm10.htm

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Ansari_ 
> *question:
> 
> Why are non-Muslims not allowed in the holy cities of Makkah and Madinah?
> 
> Answer:
> 
> It is true that non-Muslims are not allowed in the holy cities of Makkah and Madinah, by law. The following points will serve to elucidate the possible reasoning behind such a restriction.
> 
> ...


Ana kan 7abbak Fee Allah.

Laatste toevoeging:

De Pelgrims mogen met het visa niet heel Saoudie door. Alleen vanaf de luchthavens naar Mekka en Medina en er tussen rijzen......

Wa salam

----------


## Joesoef

Ridouan je pm box is vol. Ik kan mijn IJ niet kwijt bij je  :hihi:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Ridouan je pm box is vol. Ik kan mijn IJ niet kwijt bij je *


Mmmm, waarom ineens ?

----------


## Joesoef

naar Mekka en Medina en er tussen rijzen......

De zon kan je zien rijzen maar mensen kunnen reizen.


 :Smilie:

----------


## sjo

Onmogelijk is het niet.......honderden ongelovige touristen zijn je voorgegaan in de heilige plaatsen. Zo af en toe wordt er iemand weggestuurd. Die deed het niet goed.
Er zijn legio video-opnames gemaakt door ''stiekemerds".
Ik heb nog andere plaatsen op mijn lijstje staan die mijn voorkeur hebben. Anders zou ik het zeker doen. Geen enkel probleem.
Voor 200 Euro koop je in ons eigen "Zuid-oost" een Sunni-verklaring.
Hoplaaaaaaaa.........volgend jaar naar Bagdad, het jaar er op naar Mekka/Medina. Digitaaltje mee.

groeten
sjo

----------

